# Recommended Campsite



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

As the heading, can anyone recommend a site within 20 miles of Cheltenham for next weekend. Not the racecourse thanks.  

Keith


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a site in particular,  but I can recommend that you join The Camping and Caravan Club :roll: (or some such [for balance]) :wink: as amongst all the other things you get, there is a comprehensive directory of camp sites 

HtH
John


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

kaacee said:


> As the heading, can anyone recommend a site within 20 miles of Cheltenham for next weekend. Not the racecourse thanks.
> 
> Keith


C&CC Winchcombe?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

How about Briarfields

http://www.briarfields.net/

excellent reviews..

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=3195

and you can go motorhome looking at Cotswold Motor homes just down the road and a good accessory shop in the caravan dealers next door.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone else had problems opening this thread.

cabby


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Has anyone else had problems opening this thread.
> 
> cabby


Nope, no problem here

And re OP have stayed at Briarfields, Convenient for Cheltenham, bus stop not far from entrance. One of the restaurant chains up the road a few minutes walk. Can't remember which one. 
Site was fine for us for 3 days.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Jiggles said:


> Not a site in particular,  but I can recommend that you join The Camping and Caravan Club :roll: (or some such [for balance]) :wink: as amongst all the other things you get, there is a comprehensive directory of camp sites
> 
> HtH
> John


I am a member of the C&CC, but was looking for personal recommendations from MHF members.

Keith


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Burford CC - nice site. Stayed last month, couldn't fault it. 22miles, 35 minutes, according to Google maps.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off to the Tudor CP at Slimbridge at the end of the month based on a recommendation on here. Looks nice with a convenient pub for some grub together with some walks along the canal.

Graham


----------



## mikeclowes (May 30, 2012)

We have been to Briarfields 3 times over two years very friendly clean well set out free wifi well situated between Cheltenham and Gloucester
Bus stop outside gates buses every 10 mins to both towns


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Re: Briarfields

Could you advise how far it is - at a slow walking pace - to the nearest pub/restaurant?

ta

Graham


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Re: Briarfields
> 
> Could you advise how far it is - at a slow walking pace - to the nearest pub/restaurant?
> 
> ...


About 10 minutes slow stroll to a "Harvester" I think.
Also have stayed a Briarfields and it's a definite recommend from me.

Dave G


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave g is correct,it's only a 10 min walk

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...as long as its a slow walk for 10 mins as my Mrs isnt too good on her pins!

Cheers

Graham


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We have also stayed at Briarfields but only for one night. I seem to remember it's quite near a busy main road - well the pitch we were given was.

I believe it's now in the ACSI Camping Card discount scheme.

Has anyone tried to use their ACSI card there and what were they charged (£ equivalent to the euros price)?

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We just spent a night at the Tudor Caravan Park at Slimbridge. Great site...next to a pub and the canal for walks. There was also a little cafe ...for those who forgot to pack the lunch for themselves and their wife :roll: 

Graham


----------

